# Plan For Brandon Jennings?



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Jennings has, according to one source, "irreconcilable differences" with Milwaukee. He's frustrated, according to sources, that the two sides weren't able to work out a long-term extension this summer. In addition, he feels as though he doesn't get the attention he deserves and wants a bigger market to take his talents to.

Jennings isn't bluffing. He recently changed agents in an attempt to get some traction on his relocation. Jennings' marching orders for his new representation? Get him out of Milwaukee, either by the trade deadline or via a toxic offer sheet from another team this summer.


What do YOU hope/expect to see happen? Is a deadline deal at all realistic? How high of an offer-sheet do you expect him to get this off-season? Do you match that number?


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

I hope for us to trade him for some useful assets. That beings said, I don't think he'll be traded before the deadline because our management thinks that we are competing for the playoffs. I expect some idiot GM to overpay him and the Bucks steering clear of that contract.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

he's gotta go


----------

